# Gaggia Classic - is the pump dying?



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all,

For a while now my gaggia classic has been making mechanical clicking/cracking sounds when switched on and pumping water. If you check this video you'll hear them briefly, for just a second or so, as soon as the pump is engaged:










This morning, after a particularly long bout of clicking sounds, the pump seemed to fail completely. Now if turn on the pump, I get a weak humming sound and no water is passed though.

I'm fairly sure there's no scale built-up as I've kept this machine regularly descaled and it had a complete service less than a year ago.

Is my diagnosis of pump failure correct? I'm happy replacing it, but I just wanted to check before I buy a replacement from happydonkey.

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would try taking off the solenoid valve and stripping it down and cleaning it out first also make sure all electrical connections are clean and tight.

Also check the OPV and make sure there are no scale particles inside.

Pumps are usually very reliable, I would check other items first.


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply El carajillo. After some reseach it does sound like it might be the Solenoid coil which was making the clicking sounds, and eventually burnt out. I haven't opened the Classic up to take a look yet.

Is the black box (the coil as I understand it) the part you mean to strip down? Or do you mean the brass valve to which it's attached? I might try to disassemble this morning. Will post back soon...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The black box is theS/coil My first thought was the clicking sounded like the S/valve solenoid and something causing it to chatter.I meant for you to remove the entire valve and strip it down, check for minute scale particles inside and also check the solenoid. Try smelling the Sol/coil for burnt wiring/plastic.If you undo the nut 13 mm (i think)you can lift the coil straight off.


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, so I've removed the Solenoid valve. Removed the black box coil and checked both for any signs of damage. The brass valve shows no blockages. I can blow air and water through it with no problem. No signs of scale. There is no smell of burning of signs or melted plastic on the coil

Re-assembled and the machine is still as it was. It pumps no water through. I don't know if this might be a clue, but there was no gradual loss of water pressure. The machine went from fully operational to zero water pressure after a protracted bout of the clicking noises you can hear briefly in the video above.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Blowing through the S/valve does not prove that it is OK, it operates at 10 _15 Bar , a small particle of scale can move and block the tiny ports in the valve.

With the top off"CAREFULLY" switch on and see if the solenoid clicks open and also see/ feel the pump for viabration.YOU ARE IN CLOSE PROXIMITY TO 240VOLTS TAKE CARE.

If no sound/vibration from pump ,either lack of power OR pump KAPUT by the seem of it.


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for your continued guidance El carajillo









I removed the top from the valve. Inside looks surprisingly clean. Again, no sign of scale. The spring mechanism seems to move smoothly. No obvious dirt or blockage on the ports. Essentially nothing obviously wrong.

When you say "with the top off" do you just mean the top of the machine or the valve itself? How can tell if the solenoid is clicking open properly when switched on? I can confirm the pump is vibrating so appears to be getting power.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

He means with the machine top off.....

With the amount of times you will be messing id say its worth maybe just upgrading your solenoid. gaggiamanualservice sells them on ebay.

Keep us updated with the problem.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

Rozzer, when I dismantled my solenoid it looked fine but when i soaked it and put it back together the problem was solved, so there must have been something.


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I *really* appreciate the guidance here. Is the general consensus that it will be the solenoid then? I'm a little worried about spending £50 only to discover the problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

I wasn't saying that, just not to assume its not the problem just because you can't see the blockage.


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

Makes sense, thanks for the clarification. I must admit it didn't occur to me to soak it. I'll give it a shot


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

I have to say a massive thank you to El carajillo for trying to diagnose my problem on the phone through no motive but altruism. A credit to the community









Current diagnosis is indeed an ageing pump. I'm going to have a look at taking it apart, but it won't be for a week or two. Will update here when I have more news.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

rozz3r said:


> I have to say a massive thank you to El carajillo for trying to diagnose my problem on the phone through no motive but altruism. A credit to the community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

